# Adlergrund



## wolf (28. März 2001)

Hab schon oft was darüber gehört: Lohnt sich das wirklich? 
Bin ja vor allem auf größere Dorsche heiß. Und da dachte ich... irgendjemand nettes erzählt mir was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sind das übrigens schon Mehrtagestouren?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. März 2001)

Adlergrund? 
Kenn ich nicht. Wo soll das denn sein. Nord oder Ostsee?

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## wolf (28. März 2001)

Ostsee! Irgendwo ganz weit draußen zwischen Rügen u Rostock??Kurz vor Ende der x-Seemeilenzone.
Soll ein Steinriff sein, wird daher von Trawlern nicht angefahren. Und für normale Angelfahrten zu weit weg.
Info??
Heißt das vielleicht anders (wenn nicht mal du das kennst, Meer-Schwerin ?!?)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. März 2001)

Ich werd versuchen ob ich da irgend wo mal was erfahren kann und dann melde ich mich noch mal.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Andi (28. März 2001)

ich habe auch noch nichts davon mitbekommen, aber das hat nichts zu sagen denn wir haben nur in der nordsee gefischt.
ich werde mich mal bei meinen alten kollegen um horchen wo das genau ist und was es da zu holen gibt.
gruss
Andi


----------



## Matte (1. April 2001)

Soviel ich weis liegt der Adlergrund 35 SM nordwestlich vor Arkona !?


----------



## Tiffy (1. April 2001)

Hallo zusammen,der Adlergrund liegt ungefähr auf halber Strecke zwischen Rügen und Bornholm. Die Position ist ca. 54 47 11 N und 14 20 99 E. Entfernung von Sassnitz ca. 26,5 Nautische Meilen.Das sind Unterwasserberge die bis auf eine Höhe von ca. 5 Meter unter der Wasseröberfläche ansteigen. In diesem Gebiet machen sogar die Berufsfischer Tolling. Früher wurden in der Gegend tonnenweise Aale gefangen. Ob das heute noch so ist weiß ich leider nicht. Gruß
Tiffy[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Tiffy am 01-04-2001 um 13:50.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2001)

Na klasse Tiffy dann wissen wir nu endlich alle Bescheid. Danke für die Info!

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Plup (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Hallo, der Adlergrund ist anscheinend 2007 erste Adresse für den Dorsch. Fänge über Fänge mit rekordverdächtigen 31 Fischen im Durchschnitt je Angler bei unserer Fahrt. Ein Kutter mit Tagesverpflegung der regelmäßig im Adlergrund fischen lässt liegt in Sassnitz, Kai 3, die "MS Tiedvertriew" der Familie Speck. E-Mail:    info@maritime-angelreisen

Petri Heil aus Bayern#h


----------



## muz660socke (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Ich füge mal eine Seekarte als Link ein, ergänzend zu Tiffys angaben.
http://www.geckon.net/mapy/klintborn.gif
Ich denke,die Karte hilft euch weiter.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Na Gerd - zwischen Rügen uns Sassnitz ist eigentlich mehr Rügen!
Der Grund liegt über 20 meilen raus. Ich habe da so ein jucken im
Finger..
Wenns im nächsten Jahr beim Trollingurlaub auf Rügen mal ne Zeit gutes Wetter gibt. Natürlich nicht für Dorsch, den gibts in der Nähe auch noch fett genug, aber irgendwie rieche ich da fette Lachse und Meerforellen.


----------



## muz660socke (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Adlergrund*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Na Gerd - zwischen Rügen uns Sassnitz ist eigentlich mehr Rügen!
> Der Grund liegt über 20 meilen raus. Ich habe da so ein jucken im
> Finger..
> Wenns im nächsten Jahr beim Trollingurlaub auf Rügen mal ne Zeit gutes Wetter gibt. Natürlich nicht für Dorsch, den gibts in der Nähe auch noch fett genug, aber irgendwie rieche ich da fette Lachse und Meerforellen.


Ich habs ja schnell geändert.Kann im Eifer des Gefechts schon mal passieren.Zumindest ist die Karte auch für Laien recht informativ und der Adlergrund nicht zu übersehen. Wollten im Mai eigentlich 3 Tage dort unser unwesen treiben. Leider ist die Tour voll ins Wasser gefallen:Mist    Das mit deinem Jucken in den Finger kann ich nachvollziehen. #6


Lachse und Meerforellen hatten wir auch angepeilt. Nun denn, bis September ist ja auch nicht mehr all zu lang.
Gruß, Gerd

*



*


----------



## M.P. (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Hallo wolf,
ich war schon oft raus zum Adlergrund um Dorsch zu fangen.  Ob es sich lohnt weiß man erst, wenn man die Tour hinter sich hat. Seit März diesen Jahres gab es dort ordentlich Fisch. Wie pulp schon schreibt, sind 30 Dorsche pro Angler nicht selten.  Kutter aus Sassnitz  die dieses Gebiet anlaufen, brauchen ca. 3,5 Stunden bis dorthin. Es sind normale Tagestouren, aber man kann auch z.B. mit der MS Brigitte eine Mehrtagestour machen.  Du solltest auch wissen, dass eine Fahrt zum Aldergrund  stark vom Wind abhängig ist. Bis zur Stäke 4 Bft egal aus welcher Richtung ist es meist ok. Mein schlechtester Fang in den zurückliegenden 6 Jahren waren auf dem Adler 5 Dorsche. Bei der letzten Tour haben wir nach zwei Stunden das Angeln eingestellt, da jeder die Kiste voll hatte. 
Fährt man von Sassnitz raus, muss es nicht immer der Adlergrund sein. Um Arkona rum gibt es auch genügend gute Fischgründe, die in viel schnellerer Fahrzeit erreicht werden.
Solltest du mal den Trip machen, wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg.
Gruß M.P.


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Ich kann auch aus persönlicher Erfahrung berichten, dass sich ein Besuch des Adlergrundes lohnt. Da geht es teilweise Biss auf Biss. Hatte ebenfalls Ausfahrt mit der MS Brigitte, welche übrigens eine vernünftige Innenkajüte hat (Wetterschutz).


----------



## uer (26. November 2007)

*AW: Adlergrund*

hi dolfin #h, 

steht dein urlaubstermin schon fest 





> Na Gerd - zwischen Rügen uns Sassnitz ist eigentlich mehr Rügen!
> *Der Grund liegt über 20 meilen raus. Ich habe da so ein jucken im
> Finger..
> Wenns im nächsten Jahr beim Trollingurlaub auf Rügen mal ne Zeit gutes Wetter gibt. Natürlich nicht für Dorsch, den gibts in der Nähe auch noch fett genug, aber irgendwie rieche ich da fette Lachse und Meerforellen.*


 mit 2 booten ist es bestimmt sicherer da draußen --- oder :q

#h #h ---jan


----------



## Pete (26. November 2007)

*AW: Adlergrund*

@jan, nimm doch bezüglich der wunschvorstellungen von dolfin mal persönlichen kontakt mit ihm auf...hans ist ein sehr umgänglicher typ...vielleicht macht ihr ja dieses jahr etwas zusammen auf silber...potenzen hat das revier allemal....wer schleppt da schon wirklich auf silber


----------



## Sickly (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Hallo Leute,
plane in kürze einen Ausfahrt mit der Tiedvertriew von Sassnitz aus. War schon ewig nicht mehr pilken, das letzte Mal vor 10 Jahren in der Nordsee. Deshalb habe ich mal paar Anfängerfragen:

Sind Pilker um 100g OK oder zu schwer? 
Brauche ich Beifänger oder kann ich mir das sparen? 
Farben werde ich einen Auswahl mitnehmen, rot/schwarz und blau/silber scheint ja immer gut zu sein?
Sollte ich auch Gummifische mit schwerem Kopf einpacken oder ist pilken besser?
Die Tiedvertriew scheint ein gutes Boot zu sein wie man hört, wer kennt das Boot?

Fänds super wenn ihr mir mal wieder zu ein paar Dorschen verhelfen könntet durch ein paar tipps. Danke, Sickly


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

grad mal geguckt ... sieht in der Tat vielversprechend aus ... 
berichtet mal wenn ihr da längs kommt ..... #h


----------



## Hackersepp (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Tiedvertriew - manche behaupten sie fahre nur der Rügenland nach (Manni).

Pilker würde ich in verschiedenen Gewichten mitnehmen (abhängig von der "Strömung")
Manchmal kommen sogar Gewichte bis 150gr.oder dann andererseits nur Pilker um die 60gr in Frage (situationsabhängig).
Viel Spaß, ist immer ein riesen Spaß, Petri Heil!


----------



## Sickly (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

schon mal Danke für den Tipp.

Kann mir noch einer sagen ob ich nun auch Beifänger und schwere Gufis kaufen soll, oder einfach Pilker ran und gut- wie sind eire Erfahrungen in diesem Teil der Ostsee?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

alles ausprobieren.


----------



## DorschChris29 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Erfahrungen hab ich nur Gute! Hab aber immer nur auf Pilker und GuFi was gefangen und nie etwas auf nen Beifänger, deswegen lass ich die Jigs weg wenn ich vor Rügen fische.


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*



muz660socke schrieb:


> Ich füge mal eine Seekarte als Link ein, ergänzend zu Tiffys angaben.
> http://www.geckon.net/mapy/klintborn.gif
> Ich denke,die Karte hilft euch weiter.
> Gruß, Gerd


 

hi
Kriege keine Seite angezeigt,lande damit auf googel,und bei Bekannten geht er auch net???
Machen wir wat falsch oder ist der Link tot???
lg


----------



## detlefb (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*



gründler schrieb:


> Machen wir wat falsch oder ist der Link tot???



Ersters ist es nicht... 

 While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.geckon.net/mapy/klintborn.gif 
 The following error was encountered: 
 * Connection to 156.17.239.32 Failed *
The system returned: 
_    (113) No route to host_   The remote host or network may be down.  Please try the request again.

EDIT 

http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/oostzee.gif                                hier  findest du zumindest eine Übersicht wo der  Adlergrund ist


----------



## Sickly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*



DorschChris29 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen hab ich nur Gute! Hab aber immer nur auf Pilker und GuFi was gefangen und nie etwas auf nen Beifänger, deswegen lass ich die Jigs weg wenn ich vor Rügen fische.


 
Danke für die Antwort, sehen das andere auch so? ich bin ja nicht scharf auf so ein gebammel an der Rute.


----------



## h1719 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*



stefanhoffmann7 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch aus persönlicher Erfahrung berichten, dass sich ein Besuch des Adlergrundes lohnt. Da geht es teilweise Biss auf Biss. Hatte ebenfalls Ausfahrt mit der MS Brigitte, welche übrigens eine vernünftige Innenkajüte hat (Wetterschutz).




Fährt die "Brigitte" überhaupt noch? Ich habe gehört, dass sie den Betrieb eingestellt hat.


----------



## leuchtboje (17. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

der Beitrag von *stefanhoffmann7*  ist aus dem Sommer 2007...|uhoh:#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> der Beitrag von *stefanhoffmann7*  ist aus dem Sommer 2007...|uhoh:#6




Ja, man(n) kann nicht immer Alles sehen!


----------



## nostradamus (17. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

.... ja sie fährt noch...


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (23. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Hallo,

war Ende Oktober 2008 mit der MS Brigitte draußen und die Besatzung sagte, dass Ende des Jahres endgültig Schluss ist.


----------



## nostradamus (24. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

hallo,

haben sie von der brigitte gesagt warum bzw. womit schluss ist? machen sie keine angelfahrten mehr??


----------



## leuchtboje (24. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

@MFT-Dirk

is richtig - wollte deshalb auf die Aktualität der alten Infos hinweisen...:vik:|wavey:


----------



## JUK28 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

@ Nostradamus

Die Brigitte soll angeblich laut den neuen EU Auflagen 80 cm zu lang sein und muss wohl nächstes Jahr den Angelbetrieb einstellen, laut Smutje

Schade wenn dem so ist!


----------



## leuchtboje (24. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

dass kan gut sein, in Burg gabs auch einen, der zu lang war, wurde aber einfach gekürzt, fahren jedenfalls alle weiter...

und wiedereinmal ein Hoch auf die Bürokratie:v#6


----------



## nostradamus (24. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

hallo,

danke für die auskunft.

nosta


----------



## lars.hebenstrei (24. November 2008)

*AW: Adlergrund*

War Anfang des Jahres auf der Brigitte. Die machen glaub ich wirklich nicht weiter.Boot ist zu lang. Finde ich sehr bedauerlich.
War eine super angelei mit sehr guten Fängen und netter Besatzung. Einfach nur schade:c


----------



## Trollingfischer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Adlergrund*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Na Gerd - zwischen Rügen uns Sassnitz ist eigentlich mehr Rügen!
> Der Grund liegt über 20 meilen raus. Ich habe da so ein jucken im
> Finger..
> Wenns im nächsten Jahr beim Trollingurlaub auf Rügen mal ne Zeit gutes Wetter gibt. Natürlich nicht für Dorsch, den gibts in der Nähe auch noch fett genug, aber irgendwie rieche ich da fette Lachse und Meerforellen.




Hallo Dolfin ,

warst du denn nun mal auf dem Adlergrund ?

Will Ende Okt. zum Dorschfischen hoch und bin bei der Suche über Hot Spots über diesen Tread gestolpert ! Vor Arkona sollen ja auch paar Stellen sein !

Gruß
Trollingfischer


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. August 2009)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Ups,
zufällig gesehen. Nein, ich war nicht zum Adlergrund. Im Frühjahr beim Trolling war ich fast mal hin - aber ich wollte ja Lachse fangen und keine Dorsche.
Bei schönes Wetter wirklich kein Ding mit nem ordentlichen Boot. Die Wracks vor Rügen haben aber auch immer gute Fische und auch an vielen Kanten und Löchern gibts gut Fisch.
Ich wünsch dir Glück - berichte Mal!


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2009)

*AW: Adlergrund*

hallo,

einfach mal aufs echolot schauen und du wirst sie finden. man muss eigentlich blind sein um die dorsche nicht zu sehen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Trollingfischer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Adlergrund*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ups,
> zufällig gesehen. Nein, ich war nicht zum Adlergrund. Im Frühjahr beim Trolling war ich fast mal hin - aber ich wollte ja Lachse fangen und keine Dorsche.
> Bei schönes Wetter wirklich kein Ding mit nem ordentlichen Boot. Die Wracks vor Rügen haben aber auch immer gute Fische und auch an vielen Kanten und Löchern gibts gut Fisch.
> Ich wünsch dir Glück - berichte Mal!



Moin Dolfin ,

werde von Glowe aus starten und bei gutem Wetter schon mal den Adlergrund testen ansonsten werde ich wohl einige Hot Spots vor Arkona ansteuern! Ich schreibe dann mal Anfang Nov. ! Boot lasse ich für die Lachssaison oben.

Gruß
Trollingfischer


----------



## falter78 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Adlergrund*



Sickly schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, sehen das andere auch so? ich bin ja nicht scharf auf so ein gebammel an der Rute.


 
also ich war zweimal jeweils im April mit der MS Brigitte - Rest in Peace - auf Mehrtagestripp (siehe auch eigener Bericht) und habe bei meinen ca. 80 Dorschen pro Woche zu 90 % mit japanroten Beifängern gefangen. Wobei es bei den Teilen auch deutliche Unterschiede gibt. Hatte so ne Box von Balzer|kopfkrat mit verschiedenen Beifängern, die hat gefunzt wie Sau #6


----------



## großdorsch 1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Adlergrund*

hallo leute gibt es noch kutter auf rügen die zum adlergrund fahren???
von peenemünde gibts noch nen kutter,war da schon mal jemand mit am adlergrund und wie lange brauchen die kutter bis dort hin???
lg


----------



## aallui (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Ich will vielleicht übernächste Woche von Peenemünde raus zum Kuttern, da ich im Urlaub auf Usedom bin. Der Kutter fährt zum Adlergerund. 
Kann vielleicht jemand sagen, wie die Fangaussichten am Adlergrund z. Z. aussehen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Adlergrund*

@aallui
was für ein kutter fährt den von usedom raus zum dorschangeln?
gibts von dem ne seite im internet?
weil ich fahr morgens immer von anklam nach rügen,was ja doppelt so weit ist,wie peenemünde wär!
grüsse und viel petri


----------



## aallui (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Adlergrund*

@großdorsch1
Reederei ist die Apollo Gmbh in Peenemünde
lt. Auskunft der guten Dame im Büro der Reederei fährt der Kutter jetzt im Somer 1 x wöchenlich Dienstags zum Adergrund
Abfahrt 5:00 Uhr / Rückkehr 18:00 Uhr
Kosten 80 EUR 
Frühstück und Mittag sowie Kaffee / Kuchen zum Nachmittag sollen inklusive sein


----------



## Carptigers (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Adlergrund*

Hört sich gut an. 
Vielleicht könnte man dort zusammen hinfahren...


----------



## großdorsch 1 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Adlergrund*

ok danke.
dann werd ich da mal anrufen,da auf der internetseite keine termin für angelfahrten zu sehen waren!


----------

